# Good Bye X-Trail.



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Bad news:
I am giving back to the dealership my 2005 X-Trail XE.


The good news :
I am getting 2006 SE Adventure package, Auto Transmission  :fluffy: 

Have to pay more , but had no choice - looks like getting manual was a mistake.

Anyways, I am taking original roof rack and CAI off, so let me know if someone needs it in Toronto area. 
The roof rack won't fit the new Xty, and there is no point installing CAI on Auto tranny.

BTW, Does anyone have an extra roof rack for Adventure X-Trail?

Best way to contact me is email ( [email protected])


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

You won't feel the power as much with an auto trans...
That is why I took the manual trans. But then again, Toronto traffic can't be much fun with a stick shift


----------



## 2.0.0.6.X.T.R.A.I.L (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you get rid of the manual because of problems with the vehicle? or just didn't like driving stick around Toronto?

I just got mine in stick..and I love it (so far)...maybe the novelty will wear off.
But in terms of power and vehicle control...manual takes it.

What are you asking for for the roof rack?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

poruchik_r said:


> Bad news:
> and there is no point installing CAI on Auto tranny.


And why do you think there is no point in doing that with an auto? 

Auto xtrail can be a VERY powerful machine too. In fact I beat many manuals with MY auto. hahaha 

And, am getting the CAI installed finally...yepeeeee!!!:fluffy:


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

2.0.0.6.X.T.R.A.I.L said:


> Did you get rid of the manual because of problems with the vehicle?
> What are you asking for for the roof rack?


I loved the manual. 
But I got married, had a baby recently, and we are getting rid of the second car. And I couldn't convince my wife to learn to drive 5-speed.

P.S. I want $200 for the rack. The new one for Aventure will cost me $600


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Is that a roof rack you are wishing to sell? I maybe interested.

REAM1


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

REAM1 said:


> Is that a roof rack you are wishing to sell? I maybe interested.
> 
> REAM1


Yes. Its a roof rack.
I may be interested in your interest in my roof rack.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

poruchik_r said:


> Yes. Its a roof rack.
> I may be interested in your interest in my roof rack.


I'm getting rid of my X altogether. It's served it purpose. Great vehicle but not for me anymore.


----------



## 2.0.0.6.X.T.R.A.I.L (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey poruchik_r.
I'm interested in the roof rack you've got up for grabs.
I sent you a PM. Is it still available?

thx


----------

